# Zoo's Info<---noob



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I finally am getting some zoo's i have seen some really cool ones, my shrooms are flourishing, so figured try some zoo's, anything i should know about them from you guys?

Also my xenia is so dang touchy, i put a floating bag in the tank, and it goes into a ball lol, everytime i added something new to it..it does it, guess that's how touchy they are huh?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

just that they are invincible, lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol sweet! i saw some pics of eagle's eye, OMG they is so cool looking!!!! sniper u able to get anything good like them out that way?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

yep, but it costs me, havent had much money for that lately, trying to build my room and all


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I finally am getting some zoo's i have seen some really cool ones, my shrooms are flourishing, so figured try some zoo's, anything i should know about them from you guys?
> 
> Also my xenia is so dang touchy, i put a floating bag in the tank, and it goes into a ball lol, everytime i added something new to it..it does it, guess that's how touchy they are huh?


Most important thing to note about Zo's -- they are highly noxious.

ie toxic

ie Poisonous !

If you frag them - wear eye protection and wash your hands thoroughly afterwards. Better yet wear disposable gloves. Or let them "frag" themselves by placing coral rubble around them for them to colonize.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=158663

(an extreme case, but still, something to keep in mind)


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

ive read that, very sad story, i wouldnt want that to happen to me, thats why i always wear gloves when handling, or wash very well if not


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We have these big Palythoas around here which can kill you with ease. They're still a favorite for aquariums, but risky.

We also have an anemone growing down here called the club-tipped anemone. This thing is _gorgeous_. Orange, pink, white and purple all in the same animal, and arranged in a nifty pattern. The tentacles all end in white spheres, and the base of each tentacle has a little purple picture of Satan on it! We consider it fair warning, for this anemone has put lots of people in COMAS in this area. You won't find this one in your local shop, and I doubt you can even special order it, but if by chance you should ever see such an anemone in a store, DON'T TOUCH IT!


----------

